# Bandwidth issue / 25 mbps Limit

## tuxre

hello there.

first off all please excuse my bad english.

after days of wandering through google i need the help of the community.

as the topic tells i just can't get over 25 mbps with any speedtest or any filedownload i try.

same machine, same internet connection, other OS i receive full 100 mbps.

i tried playing with:

echo 256960 > /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_default

echo 256960 > /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_max

echo 256960 > /proc/sys/net/core/wmem_default

echo 256960 > /proc/sys/net/core/wmem_max

echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_timestamps 

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_sack 

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling

and other values, nothing changed anything.

MTU is set to 1500, txqueuelen 10000.

uname -a

Linux localhost 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #4 SMP Tue Jan 31 17:49:42 CET 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8500 @ 3.16GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

so my question is a simple one.

what else can i try? where is the bottleneck?

please let me know if you need any other information.

thanks a lot in advance!

----------

## s_bernstein

Unless you have something like QoS running, which is restricting your speed for some services, you're probably have a driver issue. Maybe there's a better fitting driver for your network card. There should be no need for fiddling around with proc-settings.

----------

## tuxre

hi.

thanks for your answer.

atm i use automatically assigned driver.

i have 2 nics with different drivers, i tried them both:

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81f8

        Kernel driver in use: sky2

05:02.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 14)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Asus)

        Kernel driver in use: skge

how am i able to switch drivers?  :Smile: 

----------

## tuxre

To make a long story short...

Other OS is Windows. Windows 100 mbps.

Turns out the driver in Windows alters the MAC address unless you install it from the vendor directly.

So gentoo different MAC Adress, different IP Adress = different QOS Profile in my Router. Damn *#^#*$^

Me sorry and thankful

----------

## s_bernstein

Glad you could solve your problem. Please add solved to the thread title.

----------

